# Last Of Us



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

The Last of Us is an upcoming post-apocalyptic third-person survival action-adventure video game developed by Naughty Dog for the PlayStation 3. It was officially revealed on December 10, 2011 during the Spike TV Video Game Awards.

Here is the E3 gameplay....its the most awesome gameplay I have ever seen.... 

[YOUTUBE]2MPRaXpUbKk[/YOUTUBE]

*Cast*
The main characters in the game, Ellie and Joel, are played by Ashley Johnson and Troy Baker, respectively. Joel is a "ruthless" survivor and Ellie is a 14-year-old girl who is wise beyond her years, but is too young to remember the world as it once was.

*Setting*
The game will start in post-apocalyptic Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania[5] and slowly move its way out of the city to other unannounced areas. It is suggested that survival will involve both killing and scavenging.[6]

*Gameplay*
It's been confirmed by Naughty Dog that the player will take control of Joel, while Ellie will be controlled by the AI. The game will involve both gunfighting and melee combat and it will also have a cover system. Unlike Uncharted, the players will have to find health packs to recover health. In the first two trailers two types of enemies can be seen: The Infected - former humans who were infected by the virus, and The Survivors - other humans that are not infected by the virus but still hostile towards Joel and Ellie for reasons unknown.


----------



## eggman (Jun 7, 2012)

The enemy AI and the coherent dialogues make it a DAY 1 buy for me!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

I loved how the characters react to physical impacts, gunshots etc..


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2012)

TFS  Looks great


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

the action is realistic....


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 7, 2012)

Saw the trailer yesterday... looks impressive...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> the action is realistic....



Its Authentic, and believable..not realistic


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Its Authentic, and believable..not realistic



doesn't it mean the same


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2012)

um,judging by trailers anyone have idea how this holds up to Uncharted 3 (graphically)?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

looks like the game is having framerate issues!! Lot of motion blur in the outdoors, specially in the beginning. Reminded me of myself playing hitman on my old rig at around 20-25fps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> looks like the game is having framerate issues!! Lot of motion blur in the outdoors, specially in the beginning. Reminded me of myself playing hitman on my old rig at around 20-25fps



crappy framerates are bad for zombie hunting.this is a gameplay vid hopefully they will fix these issues before this game releases


----------

